# Rear and Front Fender Flares.....



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Where the hell can I get ahold of some Front and Rear Fender Flares for my 4 door B13? Been looking and no luck


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo!*

Yo! your in luck.....cause guess what?....Im getting some fender flares too!.........if you go to importfan.com thats were you can get them. But dont get the prelude ones-get the regular ones- there about 156.70 with shipping......not bad huh? hope this helps. Peace!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wait what....

Which ones should I get.. the universal ones...
cause they dont specifically make any for a 91 Sentra???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

anyone anyone


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

So Not a single soul as any aftermarket Fenders on there B13??!!?!?!?!

I would liek the Z3 fenders, yet the dont make em for me '91


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You could always make them yourself. Just cut out sections of your bumper in a [ shape. Then do it 3 or 4 times like this [[[[. You have a choice, vents or gills [[[[ or ]]]]. Then push in the 'flap' that you just cut, and the slots will look like ]]]] (the opposite of what you cut. If you want to make a border, get a metal engracing tool, and puch in a 1/8 inch border around your gills. With this idea you can put the slots wherever you want. Hood, etc.

Seth


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo dude there are two kinds in fiberglass at GTP, get the universal ones.......not the prelude ones. They dont make any fender flares specifically for our cars so your gonna have to mold them and have them bonded on with bondo compound. After that get ready to sand, sand, sand. Ask the body shop to blend them in. It will look like factory and it will look tight! Oh another thing.....Stillen has fender flares too.......there off of there 200SX GTR body kit.....Erebuni has them as well......ask if they will them alone. Hope this helps.....Peace out dude! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo.....if your in it for the Z3 fenders I dont think they make Z3 fenders for our cars....only the B14s But what you could do is just get the Z3 insert and mold it to your existing fender. Peace!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Actually I really only need em for the rear passenger Faender.. its all dented and rusted from a previous accident 

Just I figured it would look nicer and would be cheaper... true or no?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*hell yeah!*

Hell yeah!.....it really would look nicer. You would actually get to modify instead of fix something and keeping it stock. Why do that when you can make it something better right? The fender flares are about 156.00 with shipping for the universal ones at importfan.com Its 156.00 for all 4, might as well get all 4, but if you only want the rears only call them up. Maybe they can work out something with you and send you only 2 rears for less money. As far as expense I think it will be far less expensive than regular work.......the only expense youll have is the prep and paint time and anything fancy like if you want the shop to mold it into the body giving it that factory look. Let me know how it goes dude Peace!


----------

